
Name to a number - Tomte
https://correspondent.afp.com/name-number
======
fao_
This is probably vaguely off-topic. But I feel that the design of the
newspaper's website helped somewhat with the article connecting with me. I
don't think I would have paid as much attention if the website was as
saturated with adverts as, say, the Washington Post or the New Yorker, or any
other of the many websites with banners, popups, text-obscuring dialogues with
crap like "click here to read more", "I see you're using an ad-blocker!", etc.
(I actually turned off my ad-blocker to see if it was just me, but no, my ad-
blocker only found one thing to block, and I still can't figure out what it
was).

Not only the lack of adverts, but the framing of the photographs, the way that
it centers the article (access to the rest of the site has been put in the
background (You know, where it belongs)). All of this I feel helped me to
focus on the article, which allowed me to connect better with it and remember
it better.

I wonder if websites will eventually get better at this and become as classy
as this one, or if things will just deteriorate further into a horrible mess.

Just my 2 pennies.

~~~
throw_away
If only you could give those two pennies directly and literally to the site,
as otherwise classy has apparent no chance at profit.

~~~
fao_
According to another hackernews they're actually nationalised, so they don't
need funding for profit whatsoever.

